# daylight running lights



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

I am very impressed with these led's on new vehicles , eg Audi's and would like to fit these on my 2007 motorhome .could these very bright ones come in self adhesive strips that I could fit under my headlights and connect to ignition system , where could I get them and for how much ? . Any help will be much appreciated
GEOMAR


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

A posted a while ago about these:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-94155-drl.html

You're best of avoiding some of the cheaper LED strips and getting something like the Ring Auroa DRL kits.

As far as writing into your ignition, you could just take feed off the radio circuit which comes live with the ignition as the LED's draw little to no power.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Most important thing is to fit LEDs that are approved for Automotive use, otherwise you could see an unexpected MOT failure.
Gerry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not too sure about MOT failure.

If the obligatory lights that are required to be fitted by law, such as parking (sometimes called "side") lights, dipped beam headlights, indicators etc etc are functioning correctly then providing your LED's display a white light to the front I cannot see a problem. They are ADDITIONAL lights to those that are REQUIRED to be fitted.

However if you are unsure then you simply disconnect these additional lights prior to going for the MOT. The MOT certificate confirms that the AT THE TIME OF TEST the vehicle conformed to what was required nothing more nothing less. Whats to say that these lights have not been fitted (by you) to provide extra light to the front when you are parked up on site ??? Just like your awning light does to the side!!!

Do we have an approved MOT tester on here who can confirm (or of course disprove) my assertion??? Is there anything in the testers manual about such lights????


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Not too sure about MOT failure.
> 
> If the obligatory lights that are required to be fitted by law, such as parking (sometimes called "side") lights, dipped beam headlights, indicators etc etc are functioning correctly then providing your LED's display a white light to the front I cannot see a problem. They are ADDITIONAL lights to those that are REQUIRED to be fitted.
> 
> ...


That is taking the attitude of those who change their number plate for the MOT because they know that the script or spacing is illegal, then change it back again as soon as they leave the test centre.
Personally, I would be happy to see such vehicles being scrapped as soon as they are caught by ANPR.
It all very well quoting AT THE TIME OF THE TEST, but how would you feel if some so flagrant of the regulations were to hit a member of your family and get away with it because you could not recognise the vehicle?
Gerry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

How the hell did we get onto number plates ????

My comment about disconnecting them was "tongue in cheek" as I am well aware of those who swap number plates to get an MOT. Incidently thats why your MOT now has a colour as well as registration mark (and VIN Number) is on the certificate.

In years gone by if your car passed its MOT you could take the number plates off a mates car (same make and model) fit them to "your" car (which you know is OK 'cos you have just got an MOT on it) and then take your (really "his") car and get a valid MOT for "his car!!!! Oh yes indeed that went on a lot !!

For the record I spent 30 years as a copper 26 of those years as a traffic cop (and I had a "thing" about mickey mouse number plates and nicked every one I came across for the exact reason you raised !!) anyway I was expressing MY opinion that, as far I can see, these additional lights, providing they display a white light, would not contravene the Road Vehicle Lighting Regulations. They are additional not replacement lights, if the obligatory lights function as they should then I for one cannot imagine any cop issuing a ticket for anything that would actually increase road safety. Try as I might I cannot think what offence would be committed by displaying such lights (if they are white.) Nor can I think of a reason for it to fail an MOT. They might not be "E" marked but I THINK that requirement is only applicable to the obligatory lights. ( Could of course be wrong though)

Its a similar situation in respect of the flashing red LED pushbike lights that appeared a good few years ago. _They were illegal _as they failed to display " A steady red light" however they DID make the cyclist more visible so, although illegal, no-one got nicked because it was an improvement to road safety.

I would be far more concerned about the other set of idiots who tint the side windows of their cars!!! that IS illegal, there is an amount of tint allowed and it is VERY small, in fact most windscreens these days are tinted right up to the max (an that isnt a lot is it??) Before anyone takes me to task over tinted glass you can do what you like behind the "B" pillar (thats the one by your ear that usually carries the top seat belt mounting) but in front of that pillar you must ensure it meets the (very strict) rule for light transmission.

So as I said in my earlier post is there an MOT tester on here who can tell us what (if anything) the testers manual says in respect of "daylight running lights" fitted in ADDITION to the obligatory lights??? I am happy to be proved wrong,


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Geomar,

I am not an MOT tester, but I do concur with Mrplodd to a large degree, other than the disconnecting and reconnecting I disagree with any such activity, based on personal experience a few years ago I took a 1995 Yank for an MOT, all lights working on arrival one of the side markers had failed, assuming an MOT fail was imminent, I was surprised to discover a pass, so I asked and was told “The age of the vehicle predates the regulation for side markers and thus fell outside of the test” and therefore working or not are not testable. He did actually quote which part of the regulations but I don’t recall it.

So I would make the working assumption that if your MH is 2009 or older fitting DRL's would not affect the MOT unless they where so placed as to cause an obstruction to say, number plate, or cause distraction by blinding – which I doubt they will – the only thing that you must remember is come what may you still need two forward facing white parking lights that are independently switchable irrespective of the ignition being on.

As for the circuit to connect to, I would probably steer clear of the radio circuit as they tend to be fully suppressed circuits and depending on the location of the suppression coil/grounding element you could end up inducing noise into the radio, also they are live on the Aux setting and some only use thread 12Volt circuit to switch the power supply allowing the radio to be turned on for a specified time when the key is not in the ignition - you don’t want the DLR's on just because the radio is on!

Look for something that only works when the ignition is on, or check for a fuse position that is live only when the engine is running, there may well be one of these that are not being currently used for anything in the base vehicle configuration depending in how new it is.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Geomar 
Mine is a Renault Master, have a look at my garage photos of my Ring Angel eyes, They are a bit of a fuss to fit but you do end up with a set of driving lights when on main beam and the outer ring of led's when on sidelights. You also get a dashboard switch to turn them off if required. The kit contains all of the wiring and relays to ensure that when on dipped beam the driving lights extinguish. What I am now on the look out for is a replacement LED for the sidelight bulbs which just look a bit naff compared with the rings. It's a little 5amp tube with a flattened end that has the filament ends bent round the flat end bit.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*running lights*

hi geomar now is this a proper reply just look at the photos day time driving lights from ring e.t.c a fortune and they are not very nice to on coming traffic . i got mine from a caravan shop the ones you see above the cab on m/h's i wired them in to the cigeret lighter with an illuminated flick switch and changed the bulbs to led's from bedazzled which was more powerfull but not annoying cost £20.jud


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: running lights*



jud said:


> hi geomar now is this a proper reply


:lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy (Alan) is a lifelong MoT tester and hopefully will bring his perspective to the party.

Mrplodd is correct regarding fitting additional lighting. Providing it's white to the front and red to the rear, and complies with height regs (e.g. distance from the ground), and providing the approved running lights are all in order, there's simply no issue for the Police.

My "thing" (one of the many :lol: ) was blue lights on Chavs' Renault Clios etc. :evil: I've seen traffic pull over to let them past, thinking they were an emergency vehicle (which of course is the main point of having 'em fitted - bleedin' wannebees..... :roll:  ).

Dougie.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: running lights*



asprn said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > hi geomar now is this a proper reply
> ...


 " ASPRN"the other day you had a problem with your fridge so i replied to try and help you resolve it is this your gratitude you show by putting stupid childish faces on and i will never reply to any of your posts again no matter what your problems are .jud


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: running lights*



jud said:


> hi geomar now is this a proper reply just look at the photos day time driving lights from ring e.t.c a fortune and they are not very nice to on coming traffic . i got mine from a caravan shop the ones you see above the cab on m/h's i wired them in to the cigeret lighter with an illuminated flick switch and changed the bulbs to led's from bedazzled which was more powerfull but not annoying cost £20.jud


I would be careful replacing your OEM fog lamp locations with lamps and calling then 'DRL's' - especially if you have them fitted with a switch.

Driving with fog lamps can attract non-endorsable £30 fine and the definition of DRL's is that they come on with the ignition.

I wonder where this legislation will end up given that many manufactures are using fog lamp locations with DRL's (such as the new Skoda Octavia) where as others are finding new locations for the lamps (Like the Citroen DS3). Indeed the aftermarket Hella kits removes the fog lamps to replace with DRL's.

Retro-fitting seems to be in a lot of cases, a grey area!

Will be interesting to see where Fiat mounts them on the Ducato...


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: running lights*



jud said:


> " ASPRN"the other day you had a problem with your fridge so i replied to try and help you resolve it is this your gratitude you show by putting stupid childish faces on and i will never reply to any of your posts again no matter what your problems are


Geez! 8O Take a chill pill!

You did indeed help me with my fridge question, and you'll have seen I thanked you for it. That was my gratitude for that, and I don't think I owe you anything further? If so, let me know how much, and I'll send it via PayPal. 8O

Your comment struck me as quite sanctimonious - and funny - which is why I put two smilies in my response. If you just take a moment to consider your comment, it does actually convey your disapproval at the previous posters' contributions - and so you put yours on saying, "This is a PROPER reply".

Sorry if you can't see it, but it's quite funny. Anyway, let me say that this little thingy makes no difference to me - I will still reply your posts, particularly if you need help with any problems.

(With apologies to the OP)

Dougie.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: running lights*



Addie said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > hi geomar now is this a proper reply just look at the photos day time driving lights from ring e.t.c a fortune and they are not very nice to on coming traffic . i got mine from a caravan shop the ones you see above the cab on m/h's i wired them in to the cigeret lighter with an illuminated flick switch and changed the bulbs to led's from bedazzled which was more powerfull but not annoying cost £20.jud
> ...


they are not fog lights as i said if you read it they are just bog standard front lights you would see on a caravan but with leds in to make them brighter.jud


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: running lights*



jud said:


> they are not fog lights as i said if you read it they are just bog standard front lights you would see on a caravan but with leds in to make them brighter.jud


Indeed I have read your post, but if you read mine all that I said is they are mounted in the OEM fog lamp location and are switched and thus arn't DRL's technically either. Not saying your doing anything wrong, just saying it is a grey area. 

Quite a bit of tension on this tread isn't there :lol: :lol:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: running lights*



Addie said:


> Quite a bit of tension on this tread isn't there :lol: :lol:


How can it be high tension?? It is only 12 volts that we are talking about here? :lol:

(Pathetic attempt to retrieve sense of humour for everyone on a very dull and grey monday)


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> How the hell did we get onto number plates ????
> 
> My comment about disconnecting them was "tongue in cheek" as I am well aware of those who swap number plates to get an MOT. Incidently thats why your MOT now has a colour as well as registration mark (and VIN Number) is on the certificate.
> 
> ...


Reading this confirms my suspicions that traffic cops make their own laws and decide if they want to "nick" someone, that is not their call, they are there to uphold the law made! Another reason why they are not respected any more, in the past they were well respected as excellent drivers.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I thought X2/50s already had DRL's as standard.

Just leave the dipped lights on and they go on and off with the ignition. There is a little switch thingy on the ignition lock to over ride this feature, :roll: 

Just how much more 'stuff' do you want to bolt on your vehicle? :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Spikeyman

Traffic cops do not make up the law to suit themselves. They are required to have in depth knowledge (and are repeatedly tested on) all aspect of Road Traffic Law. It is a highly complex area that is constantly changing. If you doubt what I say get yourself copies of 
The Road Traffic Act, 
The Road Vehicle Lighting Regulations, 
The Driving Licence Regulations, 
The Road Vehicle Construction and Use Regulations
and finally an enormous tome called Wilkinsons Road Traffic Law

Try reading them and retaining what is within and then be able to remember it at the roadside. Try it and see how far YOU get !! (Also try and get a qualification as a Class One police driver, if you want to know how tough THAT is I suggest you ask the next Traffic Cop you speak to, you may be surprised. A total of 9 weeks intensive training followed by a 1 hour driving test thats pass or fail. ONE error and its FAIL ( no chance of ever doing it again) That my friend is pressure  

What Police Officers DO however have is discretion !! That means they use a fair amount of common sense to ensure, as far as is possible, that the law is applied in a SENSIBLE and fair, rather than arbitary, manner. (Such as the flashing red LED lights that were brought in for pedal cycles) and the "get it fixed by tomorrow please" warning if you are found to have a light out !! Yes we all know of instances where people SAY they were booked unfairly, but just watch some of the TV shows to see just how some people behave, some bring it on themselves big time !!

If you check my original post you will see that my INITIAL COMMENT was that such lights were not an MOT failure and more importantly did not contravene any law!! Thats the important bit and has been endorsed by Dougie, who, like me, spent a lot of years applying the law in a sensible manner. the comment about "disconnecting them prior to an MOT" was meant tongue in cheek, perhaps I should have made it a little more obvious than I did. But I did not expect anyone to really take it seriously ( did I not also say you could claim they provided "extra" light when parked on site :wink: ?? who thought that was a "serious" comment??) 

As far as the other comment re DLR's being fitted in the "wrong" or unlawful place by manufacturers is concerned I would point out that each and every new vehicle supplied must, by law, comply with "Type Approval" and that is a minefield of regulation that makers have vast numbers of staff working on at all times. Trust me no manufacturer is going to send out a vehicle that does not conform to its specific "Type Approval" !!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Re: running lights*



jud said:


> hi geomar now is this a proper reply just look at the photos day time driving lights from ring e.t.c a fortune and they are not very nice to on coming traffic . i got mine from a caravan shop the ones you see above the cab on m/h's i wired them in to the cigeret lighter with an illuminated flick switch and changed the bulbs to led's from bedazzled which was more powerfull but not annoying cost £20.jud


Well Jud I was offended by your post. Shouldn't a proper reply spell Cigarette correctly to be termed proper. I am in Awe of your ability to post photos into your messages, I note that you do not have a garage area on the site to refer members to so why not create a garage area for your vehicle. My main reason for posting the message as I did was to encourage the use of this area by members. You are not the first to try for a cheep laugh on this site and I am sure you will not be the last. Finally read posts carefully before being critical. You may note I said "The kit contains all of the wiring and relays to ensure that when on dipped beam the driving lights extinguish". This is the correct format for Driving lights and avoids dazzel. It needs to happen automatically not manually to be legal.


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: running lights*



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > You may note I said "The kit contains all of the wiring and relays to ensure that when on dipped beam the driving lights extinguish". This is the correct format for Driving lights and avoids dazzel. It needs to happen automatically not manually to be legal.
> ...


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

....or just used dipped headlights


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

And then a lot wonder why members who Regularly (Used to) post to help people, have either stopped or slowed down making posts.

It absolutely amazes me how some get up on the high horse because they have read something wrong or totally misunderstood what has been printed.

The more I have been reading lately the more it makes me wonder if I want to stay a member.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I took a tip from Volvo several years ago.

I drive with my headlights on.

Full beam when out on my bike.

Dave p


----------

